# 12 days passed ET ,I had 1BFN and 1 BFP same day. Blood shows HCG at 12.



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

Can anybody help me please or if you have been in a similar situation you might tell me your outcome??
I had egg collection 2 weeks ago  today ( Jan 31) and 2 Embryos Were transferred 2 days later ( Feb 2). So I am on day 12 today. I have done 2 pregnancy tests each morning for the last four days. Clear Blue digital has said each day pregnant 1-2 weeks, and 'First Response' has said negative each day with the same urine. I rang the clinic today, which was my day to test explained my dilemma and they told me come for a blood test. The blood test revealed HCG 12, and according to the nurse it must be 25+ to be pregnant and -3 to be negative. So she said all I can do is come back Monday for another blood test. Is there any chance I could be pregnant?   
I am so worried.   

Any advice at all would be so gratefully received. Xx


----------



## bridge2jones (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi
I'm sorry you're having such an uncertain time - I completely empathise  
I had 2 embryos transferred on day 2 and then waited 14 dys before doing first hpt - a cheap supermarket test which was positive and I was ecstatic - that day and day after also did first response, positive, and clear blue digi, 1-2 wks, like you. 
On day 16, day after all the great news, did clinics urine test and was negative - gutted and confused. Told to redo 3 days later, negative again but hpts still positive. Clinic then called me for blood test this Monday - beta was only 28.5 and they told me by day 19, I should have been between 250 and 7000!! They told me there was next to no chance of a good outcome but because I'm still measuring something, I've had to carry on with pessaries and tablets and hd another blood test today, hope get result tomorrow because my head and heart are a mess and I just need to move on and mend, it's horrid. 
I'm sorry I'm not giving you a positive story, hopefully your chances are better as you're a few days earlier - I just wanted you to know you're not alone and I'm thinking of you, let us know how things go   
Xxx


----------



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

bridge2jones said:


> Hi
> I'm sorry you're having such an uncertain time - I completely empathise
> I had 2 embryos transferred on day 2 and then waited 14 dys before doing first hpt - a cheap supermarket test which was positive and I was ecstatic - that day and day after also did first response, positive, and clear blue digi, 1-2 wks, like you.
> On day 16, day after all the great news, did clinics urine test and was negative - gutted and confused. Told to redo 3 days later, negative again but hpts still positive. Clinic then called me for blood test this Monday - beta was only 28.5 and they told me by day 19, I should have been between 250 and 7000!! They told me there was next to no chance of a good outcome but because I'm still measuring something, I've had to carry on with pessaries and tablets and hd another blood test today, hope get result tomorrow because my head and heart are a mess and I just need to move on and mend, it's horrid.
> ...


----------



## bridge2jones (Sep 21, 2011)

You do the same Fitzma - this really is too cruel isn't it? I was ready for a positive or negative result but not this torture in between. I know that this can only end one way for us and the clinic have told me that the meds are all that's stopping my period coming - just putting off the inevitable. 
Hope your outcome is more positive, stay in touch, I'll look out for news xxxxx


----------



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

bridge2jones said:


> You do the same Fitzma - this really is too cruel isn't it? I was ready for a positive or negative result but not this torture in between. I know that this can only end one way for us and the clinic have told me that the meds are all that's stopping my period coming - just putting off the inevitable.
> Hope your outcome is more positive, stay in touch, I'll look out for news xxxxx


Hi pet, how did you get on yesterday ? Thinking of you


----------



## bridge2jones (Sep 21, 2011)

Down from 28 to 16 so officially all over. Off the drugs now and horrid wait for period. It wasn't a surprise and I've been prepping for it since the first bfn a week ago so although really upset of course, at least I know now and can start the healing process. The glass of beer was quite nice last night if nothing else Hun! 

When's your next test? I'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ladies

So sorry that you've been messed around by the clinics.  Do they not realise how difficult the 2ww is?

I have my EC last Monday (11/02) - lots of eggs . 9 fertilised but 8 of them stopped straight away so I was left with one, poor quality embryo - chances are less than 5%.  Now I'm in the 2ww and its killing me and I'm only on day 2 .  

I'm in bits.  Can't stop crying.  Feel sick and flat and low and think I can already feel AF coming.  For me they don't recommend a HPT but a blood test 10 or 12 days after transfer.  Then if it s positive you have to do a second blood test to confirm that the numbers are increasing.  They do this for all pregnancies not just IVF.  I don't think the numbers themselves are important just that they are increasing.  I don't feel anything and know in my heart that this hasn't worked.  The doctor said not 0% but I did transfers last year with amazing quality embies and it didn't work so not holding out much hope.  Expecting spotting at any moment - defo before test day.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can pull myself out of this hole that I'm in - for the sake of my daughter as I'm sure she can sense that something is wrong.  I know that the progesterone doesn't help - I'm sure I've read that it can make you feel depressed.  In fact one time last year the moment that AF arrived I felt like this huge weight had been lifted off my shoulders and a fog had cleared.

Sorry for rambling.  Think I just needed to get that off my chest.  OH is lovely but he just doesn't get it.  Doesn't see the point of being miserable if you can't do anything about it.

Xxxxx


----------



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

bridge2jones said:


> Down from 28 to 16 so officially all over. Off the drugs now and horrid wait for period. It wasn't a surprise and I've been prepping for it since the first bfn a week ago so although really upset of course, at least I know now and can start the healing process. The glass of beer was quite nice last night if nothing else Hun!
> 
> When's your next test? I'm thinking of you xxxx


I am so sorry to hear that Hun. I can just imagine how much you needed that glass of beer last night!! I had a drink myself because we are almost certain it's all over. I am killed from period pains! But no period. Anyway I have the blood test on Monday and I will know Monday afternoon. It will just make it all official. I am thinking of you and I know you are in awful pain so go easy on yourself now. God it's so tough .   take care and I will let you know how Monday goes. Have another beer tonight. Xxx Sandra x


----------



## bridge2jones (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Sandra
This must have been such a long weekend for you, last weekend was awful for me, think I did most of my grieving then to be honest, we know our own bodies don't we? 
But it's not over yet Hun, you've hung on this long, I'm praying for you    

Hi Anon
I'm really sorry you're feeling this awful already, this whole journey really is so stressful, this was my 4th cycle and it's got no easier. It's hard to give tips when I don't handle it well myself! What I do know though is I've read 100's of stories of women who had low grade poor graded embies transferred and went on to have babies from them - grade and quality really doesn't seem significant. The reverse is that I've also, just this month, seen lots of women get bfns with top grade hatched blastocysts - one thing I've learnt is that there are no sure things or guarantees in ivf, I'm constantly surprised by what does and doesn't work, convinced its all down to luck of the draw. 
Just try to keep busy and do nice things that make you laugh, treat yourself if you can, take chance to watch films and read books with feet up when poss and relax - until someone or something tells you otherwise - you are pupo - pregnant until proven otherwise  
Xxxx


----------



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

bridge2jones said:


> Hi Sandra
> This must have been such a long weekend for you, last weekend was awful for me, think I did most of my grieving then to be honest, we know our own bodies don't we?
> But it's not over yet Hun, you've hung on this long, I'm praying for you
> 
> ...


Hi anon

Sorry for not getting back to,you sooner. It's my first IVF cycle and l am lacking experience big time on how to advise and help people. The two week wait is horrible, and really you have to wait 14 to 16 days to get an accurate result. I used a HPT too early and it totally stressed my out. All I can say is going easy on yourself , your doing the best that you possibly can ,and try and not let it totally consume you although easier said than done!!! Best of luck to you, I really hope it works out positive xx  

Hi Bridge2jones

It's all over for me. Got the period last night and got the Negative HP test today. I don't go in for the bloods there was no need. I am ok. Was very raw last night and this morning but we kinda spent the weekend coming to terms with a failure. Hope your doing ok, it's still very raw for you too. We are having a follow up appt the 11 of march and I hope to go again ASAP. Please God the second cycle will be positive. How are you coping? Xx


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies.  Everyone really is so lovely and supportive on this site.  It also makes such a difference to know that I'm not alone.  It's such a shame that the only people who really know what we're going through are those who are going through or have been through it.

Back at work today and managing to focus on how rubbish that is instead of my situation .

I think I must be slowly moving through the grieving process.  I no longer feel completely deflated - instead the rage has set in and I just feel really really angry.  Like the worst PMT rage can you imagine.  So hopefully this won't last too long - either I'll move onto the next stage - acceptance?  Or maybe AF will arrive and put me out of my misery.

Hugs, dust and baby glue to all
Xxxxx


----------



## bridge2jones (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm really sorry Sandra - I can honestly say that this experience has been one of the hardest ever - and that's after 11 years of trying to make a family, 1 divorce, 4 miscarriages and 4 rounds of ivf!!! I hope that with each day, it gets less raw. You sound like you have exactly the right attitude and approach, both essential on this mad quest! Stay in touch and let me know how review goes. Not heard back on date for ours yet but hope its soon. DH agreed last night to definitely try once more (2 if necessary) so least that weight is off my mind. Think well have little break after 4 rounds in just 15 months, I'm so tired. We're going to book a holiday tomorrow, hopefully for last 2 weeks in June so ideal if cold start after then.
Take care of you and thanks for your support, hope we've been a little crutch for each other! Xxxxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this thread and just wanted to say that I have been there on a number of cycles with low HCG and wanted to say I feel for you I really do it would be so much easier getting a straight BFN instead of the prolonged agony of having to retest and carry on with drugs only thing you can take from the low reading is that something has tried to implant I thats not much of a consolation but it may give the Drs something to go on for future TX.

Good luck ladies its such a tough journey.

x x x x


----------



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

bridge2jones said:


> I'm really sorry Sandra - I can honestly say that this experience has been one of the hardest ever - and that's after 11 years of trying to make a family, 1 divorce, 4 miscarriages and 4 rounds of ivf!!! I hope that with each day, it gets less raw. You sound like you have exactly the right attitude and approach, both essential on this mad quest! Stay in touch and let me know how review goes. Not heard back on date for ours yet but hope its soon. DH agreed last night to definitely try once more (2 if necessary) so least that weight is off my mind. Think well have little break after 4 rounds in just 15 months, I'm so tired. We're going to book a holiday tomorrow, hopefully for last 2 weeks in June so ideal if cold start after then.
> Take care of you and thanks for your support, hope we've been a little crutch for each other! Xxxxx


I just came across your message by pure accident. I can't work this forum at all. I am ok but my heart goes out to you big time. It's a lot easier to be positive after 1 failed IVF but not 4!! Your a saint! I am not sure did you get the private message I sent you. Anyway look after yourself pet. I am leaving the DH for a week to spend time with my family and friends who live in Ireland. I have the AF from hell, do we get any break!!! Take care and please keep in touch. Xx


----------



## fitzmsa (Nov 6, 2012)

utb said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread and just wanted to say that I have been there on a number of cycles with low HCG and wanted to say I feel for you I really do it would be so much easier getting a straight BFN instead of the prolonged agony of having to retest and carry on with drugs only thing you can take from the low reading is that something has tried to implant I thats not much of a consolation but it may give the Drs something to go on for future TX.
> 
> Good luck ladies its such a tough journey.
> 
> x x x x


thanks so much UTB for your kind words and encouragement. Your message does give me hope as I get ready to go again ASAP!, I can see that you have had and an awful awful time of it so thanks for taking the time to respond to my thread. It's really appreciated. Takr care of yourself xx


----------

